# Anyone get cooking stuff for Christmas or Channukah?



## buckytom (Dec 25, 2011)

we opened our gifts this morning and i got a 6 qt. cuisinart pressure cooker from dw. can't wait to use it. i'll be researching pressure cooker recipes tonight.

did anyone else get cooking stuff for the holidays? cookbooks, pots and pans, knives, gadgets, etc.?

what did you get?


----------



## Rocklobster (Dec 25, 2011)

I got a hand blender


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 25, 2011)

Shrek picked this up yesterday at BB&B.


----------



## LPBeier (Dec 25, 2011)

We haven't opened all our gifts yet, but I always get cooking stuff so will report back later!


----------



## LPBeier (Dec 25, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Shrek picked this up yesterday at BB&B.



I want one!!!!!!!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 25, 2011)

LPBeier said:


> I want one!!!!!!!



It's the Oxo Hand Mixer.  Fairly clever.  The beaters come off so you can wash them.  The top assembly pops off so it can go in the dishwasher.  And it's scaled smaller so it fits in a drawer.


----------



## taxlady (Dec 25, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> It's the Oxo Hand Mixer.  Fairly clever.  The beaters come off so you can wash them.  The top assembly pops off so it can go in the dishwasher.  And it's scaled smaller so it fits in a drawer.



That looks an awful lot like the egg beaters we had when I was a kid, just more modern design.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 25, 2011)

taxlady said:


> That looks an awful lot like the egg beaters we had when I was a kid, just more modern design.



That's exactly what it is.


----------



## DaveSoMD (Dec 25, 2011)

We will be opening presents this evening before dinner so I'll get back to you...


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Dec 25, 2011)

My entire family is on the east coast, unimaginative, and/or too lazy top pack up a box and drag it down to the post office, UPS store, or Fed Ex Office Print and Ship facility, so I get cash or gift cards.

With the cash my father sent, I bought myself a tool kit because now that I am the only one in California, I can put a tool away and expect to find it again the next time I need it.







My brother sent me a Lowes gift card, which I put towards something I was planning on buying anyway; a pick axe, which I need to dig up some ficus bushes in my front yard and install a hole for planting my new cherry tree.






Plague of Locusts actually sent a gift, but he works in the shipping department so it was pretty much effortless. He sent me a pair of TempurPedic slippers, which are really great when your entire house is either hardwood or ceramic tile.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 25, 2011)

No cooking items, Shrek got me the wool cloak I had been wanting.


----------



## taxlady (Dec 25, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> No cooking items, Shrek got me the wool cloak I had been wanting.



Nice.

But, I did a double take. That looks like the cloaks that nursing students used to wear in Denmark. How appropriate for a nurse.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 25, 2011)

taxlady said:


> Nice.
> 
> But, I did a double take. That looks like the cloaks that nursing students used to wear in Denmark. How appropriate for a nurse.



I know, it's made in France and it was on a super sale 50% off.  I just love the look of it and it will be a good palette for my collection of winter scarves.  I should have it in about a week.


----------



## Somebunny (Dec 25, 2011)

Kind of bah hum bug around here.  DH and I did not exchange gifts this year. (we did last year, I got a Cuisinart food processor, which I requested lol!)   It's his theory that if we want something we can just go buy it and need not wait for a holiday to do so.  Then everybody gets what they really want.  We did decide to buy new cordless phones for the house after Christmas, as current ones are beginning to "crap out"  We will be exchanging gifts with DD, son-in-law and granddaughters tomorrow, so it won't feel so hum-buggy!


----------



## LPBeier (Dec 25, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> It's the Oxo Hand Mixer.  Fairly clever.  The beaters come off so you can wash them.  The top assembly pops off so it can go in the dishwasher.  And it's scaled smaller so it fits in a drawer.


Oh, yeah I know exactly what it is!  Our nephew got one from the fire hall and loves it.  He is team leader for Search and Rescue (a butcher by trade) and a darn fine cook.  Our niece is a paramedic so he often goes and cooks at the station and they all love him for it.  It's a small town so S&R, Fire and Ambulance headquarters are all in one building!


----------



## DaveSoMD (Dec 25, 2011)

I got two new pans. They are the oval ones like you see RR use. 

Rachael Ray Orange 5-quart Oval Saute Pan | Overstock.com

Rachael Ray Black 8-quart Covered Pasta Etc. Pot | Overstock.com

The long handled on will replace the non-stick Calphalon pan that I have that is no long non-stick.


----------



## Hammster (Dec 25, 2011)

A relatively light cooking related year this year. I received "The Kimchi Chronicles" cookbook, a small silicone spatula, and a small clear glass teapot to display (and serve) flowering teas.
Oh yeah, also a $10 gift card to our local cooking store. I won that in a spice naming contest on Facebook. I correctly identified "Grains of Paradise" as the mystery spice in the photo.


----------



## babetoo (Dec 25, 2011)

no pots, or pans. but a set of eight old fashioned dish towels. much welcome, mine are getting a bit thin.


----------



## taxlady (Dec 25, 2011)

DaveSoMD said:


> I got two new pans. They are the oval ones like you see RR use.
> 
> Rachael Ray Orange 5-quart Oval Saute Pan | Overstock.com
> 
> ...



What will you use the larger one for? I'm asking because I have a enamelled cast iron pot about that size and shape and haven't really figured out uses for it.


----------



## bakechef (Dec 25, 2011)

It was quite a christmas for cooking gear for me.

I got a couple 9x3" cheesecake pans




a presto foldaway griddle




a Tassimo coffee maker (really kinda cool!) a surprise from my mom, she was so excited to give it to us!





Cookbooks, "Artisan bread in 5 minutes a day" "Good Eats 3 The Later years" and some assorted cooking gadgets from my mom.

My mom found some crochet dish cloths that she had packed away, they were the last ones that my grandmother made in the nursing home before she died 12 years ago, I will treasure these forever!


----------



## DaveSoMD (Dec 25, 2011)

taxlady said:


> What will you use the larger one for? I'm asking because I have a enamelled cast iron pot about that size and shape and haven't really figured out uses for it.



Probably larger cuts of meat or stews..


----------



## forty_caliber (Dec 25, 2011)

One of my SIL's sent one of these to me.  Appalachian Bow saw for bread made from cherry wood.  

Impressively sharp and great craftsmanship.

.40


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 25, 2011)

forty_caliber said:


> One of my SIL's sent one of these to me.  Appalachian Bow saw for bread made from cherry wood.
> 
> Impressively sharp and great craftsmanship.
> 
> .40



Why would you make bread from cherry wood?


----------



## forty_caliber (Dec 25, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Why would you make bread from cherry wood?



Umm the tool is made from cherry wood...not the bread.  Until I get the new  convection oven figured out I may really need a saw to cut bread for a while.

.40


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 25, 2011)

You saaaaaiiiiid: "_bread made from cherry wood."  _


----------



## vitauta (Dec 25, 2011)

forty_caliber said:


> One of my SIL's sent one of these to me.  Appalachian Bow saw for bread made from cherry wood.
> 
> Impressively sharp and great craftsmanship.
> 
> .40



ooh forty, now you made me want one, too....


----------



## forty_caliber (Dec 25, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> You saaaaaiiiiid: "_bread made from cherry wood."  _



I'm gonna check the website to see if they have Ogress SMACKER. 

.40


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 25, 2011)

forty_caliber said:


> I'm gonna check the website to see if they have Ogress SMACKER.
> 
> .40



Yip, yip, yip, yip!!!


----------



## buckytom (Dec 26, 2011)

.40, i have one of those bread saws. i think it's made from oak.

it's a great tool to use on really soft bread as well as a crustier one. you never crush a loaf. and they are scary sharp. lol, i see the link you posted says 200 hours of bread cutting before the blade gets dull. does slicing fingers when taking it out of the drawer count against that time as well?

i've seen bread saws that have an adjustable blade so you can select the width of the slice you're making. pretty cool!


----------



## LPBeier (Dec 26, 2011)

I didn't get any cooking stuff for Christmas.  But I got some money which will go to buying some kitchen stuff!  Not sure what all yet, but some new square cake pans are high on the list as is a decorating kit as soon as Michael's sends me another 50% off coupon!


----------



## roadfix (Dec 26, 2011)

I got a bag of Habanero Death Dust.  I'll try the rub on some chicken wings next weekend.


----------



## Barbara L (Dec 26, 2011)

roadfix said:


> I got a bag of Habanero Death Dust.  I'll try the rub on some chicken wings next weekend.


My nephew got some "after death" sauce! 
We got an Oster rice cooker/steamer and an apple corer/sectioner from our daughter Nancy.


----------



## DaveSoMD (Dec 26, 2011)

LPBeier said:


> I didn't get any cooking stuff for Christmas.  But I got some money which will go to buying some kitchen stuff!  Not sure what all yet, but some new square cake pans are high on the list as is a decorating kit as soon as Michael's sends me another 50% off coupon!



Have you signed up for an account at their website?  It lets you print out their coupons plus you get email notification on sales and specials and bonus coupons.


----------



## CraigC (Dec 26, 2011)

Though I got it a few weeks ago, the weber rotisserie for my 22.5 was an xmas gift.

Craig


----------



## jabbur (Dec 26, 2011)

No cooking stuff for me!  I got a Kindle Fire!


----------



## CWS4322 (Dec 26, 2011)

No cooking stuff--the DH told me he wants to go his separate way. I guess he didn't want to wait until January.


----------



## Katie H (Dec 26, 2011)

Total mayhem here yesterday after dinner.  There were about a dozen of us, including grandchildren and there was paper, ribbons and packaging galore.  At one point the living room floor was so covered I feared we'd lose the youngest grandchild.

Yes, I did receive some great cooking-related "toys."  One of Glenn's children gave me four 17x25-inch Teflon sheets.  Now I can cut them to size and have almost all my cookie sheets, baking pans and cake pans Teflon-lined.  Some of them _were_ Teflon, but that was over 40 years ago and many bakings later.  Now they'll have a new life and perhaps another 40 years.

I also received a Zenker cake slicing device that I'd been coveting.  And Glenn's mother gifted me with a beater blade that has "scraper blades" for my KitchenAid mixer.  Can't wait to try that.

Best of all, my sweetheart gave me a beautiful 9-speed KitchenAid hand mixer.  I've been using a 5-speed one since about 1979 and it just didn't have the get-up-and-go that I sometimes needed.  Plus, it was getting a little long in the tooth and balked at some of the more difficult tasks I asked it to do.

My brother is an actor with and on the board of directors of an area theatre and he gave me a cookbook which is a compilation of the best-of-the-best recipes from past and current actors and staff.  Some of the recipes darn near made me drool as I read through it.

One of the neatest things, especially because it's just the two of us, is a "split" pie pan one of my children gave me.  It's something that I'm sure we're going to enjoy.  It will make it sooooo great to make meat pies for dinner.

I can't wait to play with my new toys!!


----------



## chopper (Dec 27, 2011)

This is what I got for Christmas!  Not only can we have a fire on the deck now, but you can cook on it too!  Very nice!


----------



## Hammster (Dec 27, 2011)

Oh, I forgot!
A friend sent us a Keurig Office Pro coffee maker. I'm not a huge fan of these things as they are so wasteful, but I did find a reusable filter and so it won't be as wasteful to use it that way.
Also, kitchen towels, washcloths, and pot holders from my mom.


----------



## Kayelle (Dec 27, 2011)

No cooking stuff this year.  My sons got me a Nook Tablet and I'm thrilled!!  I'm somewhat techno challenged so we'll see how it goes.  I don't plan on using it to read books, but I love all the other features it has!


----------

